# Windows 8: keyboard laptop randomly doesn't work after booting



## cmenem (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello. I'm having a rather incredible problem with Windows 8 Pro. Sometimes, after booting, my notebook's keyboard doesn't work at all. Some facts about all this to inform the diagnosis:


The keyboard doesn't work in Windows; it does in the UEFI bios. _(Ie I boot to windows and it doesn't work, I then reboot, test it in the bios and see that it works; I go back to windows and it still doesn't work there.)_
It happens randomly: maybe once every ¿5? boot ups. Definitly not always.
**I think** (but aren't sure) that it only happens when booting, not when coming back from hibernation or sleep.
Unplugging the battery or the power cord doesn't help.
I'm fairly careful about malware and I don't think it's related. I don't have any malware protection other than Windows'.
The System section of the Event Viewer only has one apparently relevant event, "*The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device ROOT\WPD\0000.*". Notice this is related to a Logitec input driver, and I'm having trouble with the notebook's built-in keyboard. I never plugged a Logitec keyboard (but I did use a Logitec mouse in the past).
Nevertheless I acted upon that event log. Some pages elsewhere (The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device... error - Windows 7 Help Forums) suggested changing the Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework from Manual (triggered) to automatic. It didn't help.
It has always solved itself after a random amount of time (from a few minutes to an hour), but today I won't go back to working.
There's no warning sign in the device manager. The ps/2 keyboard driver has a 2006 date, though.


The notebook is an Asus U46e: https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/U46E/


Thanks in advance for whatever help you can provide!


Event details:

```
- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP 
   [ Guid]  {9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539} 
 
   EventID 219 
 
   Version 0 
 
   Level 3 
 
   Task 212 
 
   Opcode 0 
 
   Keywords 0x8000000000000000 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2013-10-15T23:51:20.427398100Z 
 
   EventRecordID 34701 
 
   Correlation 
 
  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  4 
   [ ThreadID]  216 
 
   Channel System 
 
   Computer santiago-asus 
 
  - Security 

   [ UserID]  S-1-5-18 
 

- EventData 

  DriverNameLength 13 
  DriverName ROOT\WPD\0000 
  Status 3221226341 
  FailureNameLength 14 
  FailureName \Driver\WudfRd 
  Version 0
```


----------



## cmenem (Jul 9, 2010)

Some additional info:


It was suggested somewhere else that turning off Windows 8's fast boot option would help; it didn't.
I just completed a run of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and found nothing except for 4 autohotkey .bin files that seem ok for the rest of the AVs at virustotal.
Nothing relevant seems to be logged in the System log when the keyboard comes back up.

Thanks again!

(ps where's the edit link?)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have 15 minutes from posting to edit your post, if you miss that, your post cannot be edited by you. 
Go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In *Programs and Features*, uninstall of any *Logitech *software you may have. 
What is the *make and model#* of your laptop? 
Go to https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/U46E/#support_Download download the *Chipset, Touchpad *and *Keyboard *drivers for your model. 
Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals* look for *Legacy USB* and if it is disabled, using your arrow key, *Enable* it.


----------



## cmenem (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for answering!!


There's no Logitech software installed. (Other than perhaps the drivers that Windows itself could have installed when I plugged in that mouse, but really, I think it is a red herring.)
The make and model# aren't "Asus U46e"?
All the official ASUS drivers were installed previously.
The notebook came with Windows 7. I purchased a Windows 8 Pro licence afterwards (no comments!!).
The UEFI doesn't have exactly that integrated peripherals from the BIOS time, but the corresponding setting was already set so that all devices were enabled.
*I just discovered that the fn key-special keys combinations work while the "normal keyboard" doesn't!!!* While none of the normal keys or key combinations workd just now, I could change the volume and brightness, which are combinations of the fn ky with the f1-f12 keys.
I have Microsoft's EMET installed. Not sure that would help with malware.

Again, thanks for taking your time to answer, I really appreciate it!!


----------

